# gpgv2: Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization



## uisge (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi -

I'm getting a lot of ...


```
gpgv2: Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application
```

... in one of my jails where a lot of gpvg2 signature checks are done.

Due to yesterday's security update to 7.2-p5 I did re-compile the kernel and base, and all my ports in this given jail as well.

But, these messages didn't disappear. Thus, does anyone have insight in what this warning message wants to tell me?

Thanks in advance.


----------

